# Injection nozzles in intake manifold



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone had installed water/meth injection nozzles in the top of the plenum, like right after the throttle body? I will be running this on a Hobbs switch, anyone have experience or helpful input?


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't see why it would be any different than running a spacer... as long as it's not too far that it wouldn't properly distribute to the first cylinder or two


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

best to have some sprayed before the IAT sensor as well. that way the car reads lower air temps. :thumbup:


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

a plate like the one sold on USRT? I have the spring set for 10 lbs. (tial yellow), and I will be building a two stage boost controller this week, what range is the stage 1 aquamist/snow performance stage1 kit good for? it is a t3 .42/.48 with plans of 10lbs with 15 on the button with no intercooler. I should figure I will be ok, its a small turbo and with a boost switch set for 11psi I would figure i should be safe, anyone dealt with this kind of setup before?


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeh, a TB spacer like they sell. I'd suggest going and talking to one of the guys from USRT, they seem to know their stuff. Usually they recommend a progressive kit, so you have higher amounts at higher boost, and vice-versa. If you'll be tuning the car, then you probably won't see much difference between before or after the IAT, as long as you have good distribution and atomization. You could run before and use that as a fail-safe (IAT reads higher temps so it pulls timing, causing you not to knock), but a good tune setup after the IAT could be just as effective. Are you looking for cooling, octane boost or both? Further upstream allows better cooling (more time to evaporate), while closer to the cylinders gives a higher octane boost. Since you're running no IC, if you are looking for a octane boost, I'd run a dual nozzle so you get the cooling side as well. If you're not too worried about the octane boost and just want the cooling, then a single nozzle between the turbo and TB would work fine.


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

so, using a dual nozzle setup allows for better distribution of water/meth mix? I am not actually sure why a two nozzle exists to be perfectly honest.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

The nozzle placed at the throttle body smooths out your compression, and allows you to run higher amounts of boost and compression. The super-heated steam also melts away carbon deposits and eliminates the glowing hot spots which lead to detonation. When used correctly it gives you race gas performance on pump gas by increasing your octane rating. To save your electronic throttle body I would recommend using our throttle body flange that comes included, if you chose to go the dual nozzle direction.

The dual nozzle setup which gives you a second nozzle that is placed after the intercooler which is used to provide further cooling. When the spray is injected into the intake system (after the intercooler), the small droplets absorb heat from the intake air. The tiny drops of spray start to evaporate. It takes additional heat energy to sustain this evaporation so the intake charge is cooled further.


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

so a extra nozzle is just to disperse more fluid for lowering the intake charge even more? how do you figure out nozzle size?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

flat rate lackey said:


> so a extra nozzle is just to disperse more fluid for lowering the intake charge even more? how do you figure out nozzle size?


yes you add a second spray location for further cooling after the intercooler. I can help you figure out the correct nozzle sizing, we have our own nozzle calculator. I just need your vehicle info (fueling,injector size,turbo etc.) Using the correct sized nozzles is critical because you don't want to over kill the spray and drown your engine, and at the same time you don't want to spray too little


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a 98 jetta with a 2.0 aba, 30lb. injectors with c2 stage 1 software and a garrett t3 with a .42 ar compressor. plan on using a 10 lb spring, i plan on using a boost controller to go as high as 15 on occasion. With a that in mind, should I try and size them for 15 lbs? I would have the switch for the w/m set at about 11.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*nozzle sizing & arrangement*



flat rate lackey said:


> It is a 98 jetta with a 2.0 aba, 30lb. injectors with c2 stage 1 software and a garrett t3 with a .42 ar compressor. plan on using a 10 lb spring, i plan on using a boost controller to go as high as 15 on occasion. With a that in mind, should I try and size them for 15 lbs? I would have the switch for the w/m set at about 11.


You'd size the nozzles for the 15psi and also set the controller to 15psi max. If you only reach 12psi, then the water/meth controller will supply only enough spray for 12psi. So, that's not an issue at all. A single nozzle solution would be well done with a 100cc placed just after the intercooler. You'll be best off increasing pump pressure a bit to get more flow, but that's a great thing. More pressure = superior atomization = optimal cooling and improved distribution among cylinders.

A dual nozzle set up... should be done with 2x 60cc at standard pressure. This will net you proper cooling as well as octane boost. So, you can run up to 15psi or more with no worries. Torque will surge and peak power output will jump even more. Fuel efficiency may tick upwards a wee bit and overall stress will be substantially reduced. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

